# How to fix a Hole in a speaker surround?



## klipsch21 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a speaker that has a hole in the speaker surround. Can I just put some silicon on it? What is the best way to fix this?


----------



## YouSirName (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a pretty decent sized tear, I had a similar tear in my rubber surround and I used clear silicone to patch it up but it wasn't nearly the size as yours. You could try it though I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. Worst case scenario you would probably need a new surround so trying silicone to patch it up might be your best/cheapest solution. My 2 cents.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

ive used super glue in the past on the surrounds, if theres too much missing off the surround? you could try to order a surround kit for the speaker?


----------



## klipsch21 (Feb 28, 2010)

There is no surround missing. Its just pushed up by m
y finger to show the hole. Will it affect the sound if iput some sylicon on it?


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a screwdriver slipped. 

IMO any repair short of replacing the surround (or having it reconed) will affect the sound. Some will effect it more than others. You can try to patch it ...and if you don't hear the difference, then you are set.

>^..^<


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Listen up. Go to an AUTO parts store and ask for Permatex Ultra Black. When you get back with it line the surround up with your finger on the front and apply the permatex lightly on the tear on the back of the surround. Don't get it on there too thick, the reason you are using Ultra Black instead of regular black is so you can spread it thin and it'll hold. It will be a nice flexible thin black seal on the back of the surround that won't even be obvious even with you knowing it is there. I have never seen a surround it won't repair no matter how much abuse the speaker took.


----------



## klipsch21 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

audiogodz1 said:


> Listen up. Go to an AUTO parts store and ask for Permatex Ultra Black. When you get back with it line the surround up with your finger on the front and apply the permatex lightly on the tear on the back of the surround. Don't get it on there too thick, the reason you are using Ultra Black instead of regular black is so you can spread it thin and it'll hold. It will be a nice flexible thin black seal on the back of the surround that won't even be obvious even with you knowing it is there. I have never seen a surround it won't repair no matter how much abuse the speaker took.


NICE tip, I have a pair of old exacts that Ive been holding onto, with screwdriver issues in the surround lol


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

That'll fix it. Been doing that to my surrounds when needed since 1993.


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

audiogodz1 said:


> That'll fix it. Been doing that to my surrounds when needed since 1993.


Thank you for that tip


----------

